# embedding images in a post - how to?



## Vrroom (Oct 8, 2011)

I posted this initially in "new users," but now realize I should have posted it here most likely. Pardon my being a bit of a dunce, but can someone give me a simple 2 or 3 sentence instruction please on how to actually embed an image into a post? I've been able to successfully insert a link using the URL BBCode . . . but for the life of me, I can't get the image BBCode to work. Do I not have permission to do so yet because I'm a newbie? Thanks! I appreciate it!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You need to host the picture somewhere like photobucket, under each stored picture there is a line of code that begins







just copy and paste that into your post


```
[IMG]http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g248/wallsendmag/45d9f5e8.jpg[/IMG]
```
 becomes


----------



## Vrroom (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks Wallsendmag! I had tried that, but I was referencing the TTForum gallery . . . perhaps because TTForum is a password sign-on site, I can't do that? I'll try with a full public site and see if that works for me. Thanks!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Vrroom,Sign up with http://www.photobucket.com, its free. 
Upload pics from you PC using "Browse", "copy" the "IMG" tag, (the lowest one under you pic) & paste into your post.
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I think he's asking about pictures in a signature


----------



## Vrroom (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi Hoggy, Wallsendmag,
Actually I was talking about embedding in a post . . . and I got it to work using photo bucket! Thanks!!

However, now that you mention it Wallsendmag, it would be cool to add pictures to my signature. If there's a place to learn how to do that, please direct me. If not, all contributions to learning appreciated!

Newbies must be a real bother, but I really appreciate the help!! I'm a little dense at first, but I catch up eventually. Vrroom


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Vrroom said:


> Hi Hoggy, Wallsendmag,
> Actually I was talking about embedding in a post . . . and I got it to work using photo bucket! Thanks!!
> 
> However, now that you mention it Wallsendmag, it would be cool to add pictures to my signature. If there's a place to learn how to do that, please direct me. If not, all contributions to learning appreciated!
> ...


Same way as your TTOC sig pic :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

And only 1 image allowed which needs to be a max of 30kb :wink:


----------



## Vrroom (Oct 8, 2011)

Got it! Thanks. It's all working for me now. Thanks to all the replies. I appreciate it!


----------

